# Coil car



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

This is what I started working on while waiting to paint the 2 bay hopper.....who wouldn't want one of these?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had one of these in the back of my head for a long time. Can't wait to see how you do the hoods.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 

Glad to see you visiting here......I miss your model building....the man cave you're building just isn't the same. Speaking of your garage.....will it have an indoor layout upstairs by chance? 

About the coil hoods, I'll scratchbuild both since I'll be making the hoods that came with the car. After several years the DT&I replaced these hoods with a fiberglass hood that would lend itself to a model using vac forming but I'm not ready to tackle that job yet.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an HO one in the shop, but got into steamers instead. 
Brain, will you be casting them in sections?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 

No plans to cast it. I built it the way the real ones are built. So there's way too many pockets to make any casting from. 

I too bought the HO model (that is an Evans car (straight side beam) - this car is a Whitehead and Kales Co. car) but didn't use that model for this project. I am planning to build an Evans car sometime in the future. It should be an easier build except for the walkways.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK,


Finally an update.


Alright Burl, I built the coil covers. That was a challenge, but I'm happy with the results. Here's one of them just after I had applied the stack brackets. Still needed to add the handrails/ grab irons. These covers match the DT&I prototype covers. I can see building the flat sided Evans covers will be way easier.













Now, here's a couple shots with the completed covers on the car. We're getting there! Yes, I did get to paint some this past week.






















Enjoy!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dude,

That car is awsome...............










I have cash..............................


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

what nick said.....and the cash part too lol 

That is just epic....im eventually looking at scratchbuilding a Conrail G52V coilcar but i sidelined it for a bit while i figured out how i was going to do some parts of it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. The one I picked should be able to cast, Burl got me hooked on that. But now it will be next winters project. 

what kind of hours have you in it? 

Are you building these solid enoght that they will with stand being out doors alot???
I have a car from someone else the warped just being on the shelf.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Burl, can you send me picture of the building process of the steel car? I and trying to come up with a ICGRR steel car design like they had in the 70's. Some pictures would be very helpful. [email protected] 
http://www.mindspring.com/~paducah/pics/icg42proto.jpg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Man, I gotta get you hooked on 1890s narrow gauge. Just incredible!!! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, what did you use for the hood? It almost looks like wood.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Marty, I don't know the hours, I really don't keep track. I'd imagine if the car brushed up against too many branches outdoors some of the detail pieces might break off. I doubt the car will sag though. The side "I" beams are pretty beefy. At first the car was twisty but as more pieces were added the more ridgid (less twisty) it became. 

Ron, 

Rather than sending pictures to you I’ll share what I have here. I didn’t document the build that well but I did shoot some picts along the way. 

Here’s the car early in the build, at this point is was still a little flimsy (twisty). 











Here’s a couple close-ups as it was getting closer to finished. 




















Here’s a couple shots right before I started painting it. 




















Here’s a shot with the truck and coupler installed. 











Here’s an overall shot of the walkway. Its made of 5 USA Trains Walkway pieces from the 50’ boxcars. 2 per side and the other one make up the ends. 











Here’s a close-up of the end 











And this picture shows the modification to the stock walkway to get the walkway I wanted. 











The Coil covers are made of a corrugated Plastruct sheet and some other styrene pieces. The Plastruct sheet is part #PS-19 but if you want the 2 sheet pack it's #91513. The description is "G scale/1:24 Ribbed Roof/Corrugated" 

Here’s a picture of the inside of the coil cover. Because the Plastruct corrugated sheet is so thin/flimsy I needed to reinforce it with the ribs. I cut all the rib pieces and bolted them together and sanded them all at the same time so they were identical. 











Last night I managed to get a coat of paint on the covers. 











That pretty much is all the pictures I took while I was working on this.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Alright, I'm about to give up on MyLargescale.com I am not computer literate and used to be able to post pictures easily here. Now it's like I'm trying to translate Russian when I try to post pictures. Sometime it works sometimes not......(sigh) 

Anyone that wants to see the pictures can go to 

http://s1044.photobucket.com/albums/b450/DTI973/G%20Scale%20projects/W-K%20Coil%20car/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ16 

That's where the pictures reside. 

I'm really disappointed with this site since the last 'upgrade'.......


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

would you be interested in selling me a copy of the plans you made up for this car ?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Brian, I agree that posting photos with the new software is a bit flaky, but if you use the HTML coding for photos instead of the buttons, it's very simple. 


```
[img]URL goes here[/img]
```
 What I do is type the

```
[img][/img]
```
 and copy/paste it throughout the message wherever I want a photo. Then I go back and copy/paste the URL of the photo between the quotes. I've memorized the HTML coding, but when we first started having problems, I wrote it on a post-it note and stuck it next to my monitor for quick reference. 

Your stuff is great, and I'd hate to not see it posted here. Yeah, it's a workaround, not fixing the software, but it's the easiest thing for _us_ to do. It's up to the software guys to fix the bugs. 

Later, 

K


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, 

Thanks......but, that's exactly what I did.....I have a word document that has that same coding exactly as you show. I copy/paste it in just as you describe. In the previous post I made the pictures came in. Unfortunately they didn't on the last one. That's the way it's gone here. I don't understand any of that html code stuff (my term for HTML is 'high tech mumbo lingo'). It seems some posts my pics come thru others don't. It's really bad when I do all that typing (I'm not a typist either...it's hunt and peck for me) and now I can't even go back and edit the post and keep trying to fix it. It seems you used to be able to edit your own posts at any time but now that too has been 'upgraded away'. 

Oh well, I've got decals to apply, 
Later,


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Aha! There's your issue. You're typing in Word, then pasting. Strange things happen when you do that. Lots of extra garbage. I don't know if it's a Word thing or a forum software thing or what, but you're right--it's pretty unpredictable and decidedly not user friendly. I tried that on a few posts and had the same results you did. When you work in Word, try saving as a .txt file, then open that file in notepad and cut/paste from there. I'm told that gets rid of all the mumbo jumbo that keeps photos from showing up. I haven't tried that myself, as I just type everything in the forum window. Firefox is flaky on my machine, but it at least remembers what I was typing when it randomly crashes. 

Later, 

K


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here it is with some decals on it....


----------



## Fox Island Railway (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! That car looks fantastic! Great job.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Alright, 
Thanks Kevin....live and learn

Now, let me try this again

Here’s the car early in the build, at this point is was still a little flimsy (twisty). 




















Here’s the underside at the same stage.











Here’s a couple close-ups as it was getting closer to finished.




















Here’s a couple shots right before I started painting it.




















Here’s a shot with the truck and coupler installed.











Here’s an overall shot of the walkway. Its made of 5 USA Trains Walkway pieces from the 50’ boxcars. 2 per side and the other one make up the ends. 











Here’s a close-up of the end of the walkway











And this picture shows the modifications to the stock USA Trains walkway to get the walkway I wanted.











The Coil covers are made of a corrugated Plastruct sheet and some other styrene pieces. The Plastruct sheet is part #PS-19 but if you want the 2 sheet pack it's #91513. The description is "G scale/1:24 Ribbed Roof/Corrugated" 

Here’s a picture of the inside of the coil cover. Because the Plastruct corrugated sheet is so thin/flimsy I needed to reinforce it with the ribs. I cut all the rib pieces and bolted them together and sanded them all at the same time so they were identical. 











And finally last night I managed to get a coat of paint on the covers.


----------

